# DotComToolbar



## cuisinefrancaise (8 Juli 2004)

Guten Abend, zusammen !
Gestern habe ich zufällig ein „Ding“ namens DotComToolbar in meinem PC entdeckt, AdAware hat dies bisher nicht bemerkt.
Daraufhin habe ich ein bisschen gegoogelt, Spybot - Search & Destroy + Update installiert und einen Scan gemacht. 
DotComToolbar wurde gefunden, ebenso 34 andere „Dinger“.
Ich habe alles entfernen lassen, mit Erfolg, nur DotComToolbar ist immer noch da  .
Weiß hier jemand, was das ist und wie ich es wieder loswerden kann?

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße
cuisinefrancaise


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Ja kennt das denn hier wirklich niemand? :bigcry:


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Juli 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5593


----------



## cuisinefrancaise (9 Juli 2004)

Danke!
Werde die Liste abarbeiten so gut es geht.
Habe heute nachmittag schon versucht, für AdAware, SpyBot und AntiVir Updates zu bekommen, merkwürdigerweise wird die Verbindung immer gekappt, wenn ich das versuche. Surfe ich "nur so", bleibt die Verbindung.


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Juli 2004)

Wird wirklich die Verbindung unterbrochen oder die Seite "nur" nicht angezeigt/ gefunden?


----------



## Counselor (10 Juli 2004)

Entfernung des DOTCOMTOOLBAR
http://www.dustindrorbaugh.com/html/dotcomtoolbar.html


----------



## cuisinefrancaise (10 Juli 2004)

@Devilfrank: Es wurde gestern Nachmittag wirklich mehrfach die Verbindung unterbrochen, gestern spätabends hat es dann aber geklappt :
ich habe es geschafft, die neue AdAware Version + Update, SpyBot Update und AntiVir Update runterzuladen. Das ganze hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert  !
Ein Scan mit AdAware hat DotCom dann gefunden, es wurde lt. AdAware dann auch entfernt.
Als ich danach nochmal da nachschaute, wo mir das Ding zuerst aufgefallen war, war es aber immernoch da:
C:\DotComToolbar, Fichier ASP, 6.04 Ko (6 193 octets), ebenfalls in C: mehrere Bitmaps und Gifs von DotComToolbar und verschiedene andere Textdokumente, von denen ich nicht weiss, ob sie nicht auch noch dazu gehören.
Also wurde es entweder im Gegensatz zu der Bestätigung von Adaware nicht entfernt oder hat sich gleich wieder neu installiert (von wo aus?)

@Counselor: Das werde ich mir heute mal zu Gemüte führen und evtl. mal wagen, obwohl ich kein Fachmann bin und immer etwas Angst habe, wenn ich selber Ordner entfernen oder irgend etwas ändern soll.

Erst mal Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich schau immer mal wieder rein!


----------



## cuisinefrancaise (17 Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Bin hier mit viel Mühe wieder rein gekommen, mein PC spinnt jetzt völlig und ich fliege dauernd wieder raus.
Darum nur schnell :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 22:21:47, on 12/07/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVGUARD.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVWUPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ScsiAccess.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOINTGR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVSCHED32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Tweak-XP\blads.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 3.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Landwehrshneider\Bureau\Mein Büro\Downloads\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.agrar.de/landfrauen/forum/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Liens
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SO5 Integrator Pass Two] C:\WINDOWS\SOINTGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Netcom] "C:\Program Files\Netcom\Netcom.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVSCHED32] C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVSCHED32.EXE /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BlockAds] C:\Program Files\Tweak-XP\blads.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Global Startup: Rappels du Calendrier Microsoft Works.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Express SE Calendar Checker.lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 3.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logiciel Kodak EasyShare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Analyser avec LeechGet - file://C:\Program Files\LeechGet 2004\\Parser.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Télécharger en utilisant l'assistant LeechGet - file://C:\Program Files\LeechGet 2004\\Wizard.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Télécharger en utilisant LeechGet - file://C:\Program Files\LeechGet 2004\\AddUrl.html
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: teleir_cert - https://static.ir.dgi.minefi.gouv.fr/secure/connexion/archives/ie4n4/teleir_cert.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {5B27C20D-FFB6-4054-BA78-DE4A059BC75A} (Microsoft Office Template Downloader) - http://www.office.microsoft.com/germany/TemplateGallery/msotd.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://dgl.microsoft.com/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab



Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen?
Liebe Grüsse
cuisinefrancaise


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Juli 2004)

@cuisinefrancaise

1. Rechner im abgesicherten Modus ( F8 ) starten 
2. Mit HJT folgende Einträge fixen 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Liens 
(Hier bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Mein Französisch ist nicht gut genug, wozu diese Toolbar dienen soll. Wenn allerdings die Seite des Herausgebers schonmal nicht erreichbar ist, würde ich misstrauisch werden.)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Netcom] "C:\Program Files\Netcom\Netcom.exe"
(Dieser Chat-Client ist ein sehr unsicherer Kandidat, über den man sich jede Menge Mist einschleppen kann.)
Die Netcom-Suite am besten gleich mit deinstallieren und den Ordner löschen.
O4 - Global Startup: Logiciel Kodak EasyShare.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe 
O4 - Global Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\backWeb-7288971.exe 
(Wer unbedingt Foto´s weltweit tauschen will...Mir kräuseln sich jedoch die Fußnägel, wenn auf dem Computer weltweit ein Ordner verfügbar gemacht wird. Geschmackssache..)

03. Die Inhalte der Ordner "TEMP" und "TemporaryInternetFiles" komplett löschen. 
04. Reboot des Rechners 
05. Internet Explorer sicher einstellen: Anleitung hier bzw. alternativ einen sichereren Browser (Mozilla/ Firefox einsetzen) 
06. BHODemon2.0 laden und installieren 
http://www.definitivesolutions.com/bhodemon.htm


Insgesamt ist nichts wirklich Schlimmes zu erkennen...


----------

